# Barton Fink (new montreal band, fresh material)



## Soulgolem (Jun 12, 2009)

Here's a cool new Montreal band, think funk-rock-electro-soul.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cD1KeHY7QeA


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Yeah, nice band! A lot of energy on stage! Saw them twice and have the CD!
A nice rockin' band!


----------

